# Eberspacher Combitronic trips mains



## richyp (Nov 6, 2010)

Only been out in our Autocruise Colt 06 once since buying privately and all worked well. The heater is tripping the mains and I have isolated the fault to the feed into the eberspacher underneath the van. can anyone suggest how much a new element will cost to have fitted and if you know a firm near Chester that could do the job.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

here is a Service Agent for Erberspacher who I have used in the past. Am interested in your problem as I have the same problem. Not done any thing about it yet but in past posts it was said it could be the wrong thickness of Cable used.

H Bowers

01782 599990 
Normacot Road, Longton, Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire ST3 1PU 
www.bowersmidland.co.uk


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The cable sizing on the eberspacher relates to the glow-plug operation, when lighting on diesel, and is a 12v supply, nothing to do with mains.
Mains tripping is probably a faulty electric element in the combitronic unit. AFAIK this is the only mains part in the combitronic. 
Make sure the air intake vents are clear, especially if the heater matrix box is mounted internally in a locker, as this will cause the element to overheat and trip.
If that is not the problem, then a new element looks on the cards.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry I must be confused with having read this post.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-404446.html#404446


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Sorry I must be confused with having read this post.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-404446.html#404446


No problem Grumpyman.
It is a known fact that Autocruise installed too small wiring in some units, for the igniter glow-plug for the diesel heater.
The glow-plug needs quite a high amperage for a very short time, to ignite the heater. Too small a cable from your leisure battery causes a resistance, and so voltage drop, then the unit will not operate below a set voltage.


----------



## richyp (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the replies. An Auto electrician friend help me isolate the fault into the heater on Sun. Spoke to local repairer. He says it's quite a common problem and almost definitely the mains heating element. Booked in this Thurs. Will let you know the outcome, and HOW MUCH.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

TR5 said:


> grumpyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I must be confused with having read this post.
> ...


Would that explain mine when on 230 volt tripping the Fuse box on the site but not in my van and only on 230 volt heater not Hot water and no problem using the Diesel option for either heat or water.


----------



## richyp (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine certainly works hot water and heating on diesel. It seems that the 250v side can trip but diesel work ok, and uinder the contrl of the combitronic control panel.


----------

